# Connection Trouble With Apple Remote Desktop



## Matrix Agent (Mar 16, 2002)

I've decided to use ARD to admin an OS 9 computer from an OS X laptop, in order to get a feel for this program. The OS X laptop is connected to the net through Airport. The computer I'm trying to connect to is connected strictly through ethernet cable. These two computers are basically sharing a connection. My cable modem goes into a Farallon Starlet 5 hub, which in turn is connected to both the OS 9 computer and the Airport base station.

Here's a diagram, because i know this can become confusing:

Cable Modem
 |
 |
Starlet 5 Hub------------Airport Base Station------ iBook (OS X, Admin)
 |                  
 |                                       
iMac (OS 9, Client)          



 

What's wrong here? Both computers have different IP's, slightly different Subnet Masks, and connect using DHCP.

Thanks.


----------



## Klink (Mar 16, 2002)

Hey Phil. I'm inclined to believe Apple Remote Desktop is a modified/updated version of Apple's Network Assistant application. I don't have ARD (yet), nor an Airport but hopefully can give you a clue to solve your problem.

Network Assistant used UDP port 3283 to establish connections to/from each client. I'm guessing ARD uses the same transport. Crack open the ReadMe and or manual and look for the transport port used. Then it would be a matter of punching a hole in your Airport's firewall (I think it has one right? a port filter) to let this through.

Note: This would be a nice little security risk for your machines on your LAN (and the OS 9 comp as well). Use a good password and rotate it from time to time. UDP is more insecure compared to TCP because of it's connectionless states.


----------

